# MiniDSP and Stock Radio Eq



## Guille (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi everyone! As suggested in this forum, I bought a MiniDSP which is arriving next week!

I was thinking about the audio line with this, which is going to have two equalizers (stock and minidsp), so:

- What are your recommendations for the stock equalizer settings? Should I throw down the stock equalizer bass, mid and treble to -12; to have more versatility with the MiniDSP? or
- Do your think the stock equalizer should be flat?
- I read somewhere that is better to use the amp and crossover eq settings (treble and bass) and leave alone the stock radio eq settings. This is said because the stock radio signal is already high, and by tweeking the stock eq settings to higher levels, you will get a hotter input for the amp and crossovers (which will eq again the signal), which will produce saturation.
Is this true?

I know it´s all about preferences, but maybe you guys can give me a technical clue about this!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Stock equalizer: leave it flat. 

Since I forgot, could you remind me what's going on here. I know you got the miniDSP, but did you get it just as an equalizer, or did you want to run a full active front stage?


----------



## Guille (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for your reply men!

I remember you told me that I could have a custom crossover, by powering the rear speakers with the stock amp, and dedicate my 4 channel amp and the MiniDSP to the front speakers (2 mids + 2 tweeters).

I really don´t know what´s the best option. It would be nice to have high quality sound on every side of the car.

Give my actual specs, what would yo do?

Amp: Amazon.com: Blaupunkt EMA 455 600-Watt 4-Channel Amplifier: Car Electronics
Speakers: Amazon.com: Blaupunkt Blue Magic CX 160 - 6 inch 260 Watt Component Speaker System: Car Electronics
Subwoofer: This will be installed below the passengers front seat: http://www.amazon.com/Blaupunkt-300-Watt-8-Inch-Profile-Subwoofer/dp/B008FYFBOI/ref=pd_sim_sbs_e_3
MiniDSP.

I know these aren´t excelent speakers, but I know the MiniDSP will make them shine!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Alright, so you'll use the miniDSP to its full potential. If you didn't yet, order the advanced 2-way crossover plugin from the miniDSP site.

Wire up each individual front speaker or tweeter to one of the 4 amplifier channels when you install it. Your signal path will go like this:

Head unit > line out converter > miniDSP > amplifier > speaker drivers

Set it up so that the following channels are set up on the miniDSP:

Channel 1: passenger door
Channel 2: passenger tweeter
Channel 3: driver door
Channel 4: driver tweeter

I will help you with the miniDSP settings once it's all hooked up. Use a 1000Hz test tone if you need it to coordinate the driver locations.


----------



## Guille (Aug 5, 2013)

Great men! Thank you so much for your help! Mi MiniDSP is right now on a plane on the pacific! gotta wait a couple of days! I´ll be in touch!


----------



## Guille (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi XtremeRevolution, it´s been a long time since my last post, and finally I have some time to install the MiniDSP! I have the RevA version as suggested, and I only need to buy the Line Converter to get it done. Is there any line converter you could recommend me? I would buy it this next week.

The MiniDSP came with the MiniDC ver 1.1 too. What do I need to power the MiniDC? Any special adapter or cable?


Also, If I wanted to use the MiniDSP with all speakers (4 Blaupunkt Blue Magic CX 160 - 6 inch 260 Watt) to have them all equalized, how should I wire it?
I remmember you told me that the signal should go like this: Head unit > line out converter > miniDSP > amplifier > speaker drivers.

Thanks again for your advice,
Guille


----------

